# panel changes and wall damage left



## joebeadg (Oct 7, 2008)

When replacing loadcenters in houses, I'm wondering if its normal to remove sheetrock over the panel to make it easier to push the RX into the new panel. I used to install them leaving no damage but it was just tooo time consuming. I think I remember somebody here mentioning using a ceiling access hatch, thus leaving a neat plastic hatch to cover the hole, any thoughts? Just wondering what others are doing


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It depends on how many cables are entering the top and bottom. If it's only a few from the bottom, it's usually pretty easy to get the panel in without damaging the wall. Just tape up those few on the bottom and tape string to them, then tuck them down into the wall. Then when installing the panel you put all the cables into the top and the strings from the bottom into KOs in the bottom of the panel. Tilt the panel in and then pull up the strings.

However, sometimes you have too many cables coming in the top and bottom. So in that case, I usually cut a hole above the panel to get the wires in after the panel is in place. I cut it the size of a 3-gang box this way I can use a 3-gang low voltage ring and blank cover. If the customer wants, they can remove the cover and patch the drywall.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I do pretty much the sameway as Hackwork posted and it a common trick we do that for a while.

sometime I get one of peices of metal trim peices and put it on below or top of the panel to cover up the holes too.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Cut yourself a nice pix frame out of 4" pine a tad larger ID than your panel , on 45's , use a kreg tool , paint it whatever trim color the room is done in _(usually white)_ , and install it after the swap

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I also make frames around panel swaps if I am working on jobs direct to customers. Baseboard from the nearest hardware store. When general contractors stupidly inform me about upcoming jobs where they have decided in advance without my opinion that the panels will need moving or replacing, instead I just make a horrible mess and leave it for the stupid GC to repair the wall.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebeadg said:


> When replacing loadcenters in houses, I'm wondering if its normal to remove sheetrock over the panel to make it easier to push the RX into the new panel. I used to install them leaving no damage but it was just tooo time consuming. I think I remember somebody here mentioning using a ceiling access hatch, thus leaving a neat plastic hatch to cover the hole, any thoughts? Just wondering what others are doing


When you need hand room inside a wall these panels are @$8 at the Depot and are great for quick and easy access.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

joebeadg said:


> When replacing loadcenters in houses, I'm wondering if its normal to remove sheetrock over the panel to make it easier to push the RX into the new panel. I used to install them leaving no damage but it was just tooo time consuming. I think I remember somebody here mentioning using a ceiling access hatch, thus leaving a neat plastic hatch to cover the hole, any thoughts? Just wondering what others are doing


For Heaven's sake man, learn about pumpkin cuts.


----------

